
Ubuntu 18.04 Beta distros released - outsideoflife
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/03/14/ubuntu_1804_beta_flavours/
======
jimnotgym
I am following this with interest because I tried Gnome on Ubuntu and it takes
up far too much screen area for my laptop. I am not sure where to move next.
Maybe it will be one of the alternative desktops on Debian

